# we went outside!!!!



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

today i got a bonding pouch for DeCaf and we went on a mini trip then i got out the play pen and set it up outside of my house. and let DeCaf explore for like 15 mins...

in new bonding pouch
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3509.jpg
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3510.jpg

outside!!!
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3518.jpg
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3514.jpg
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3516.jpg

DeCaf with mommy!!!  
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3517.jpg


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pictures, what a cutie! I love the one of you holding him (her?)

It's too cold around here to take our little guys outside. The ground won't be warm enough until late May probably.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Is that one of those Peek-A-Boo puches?
Also, is that a tatoo?


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

MyGuitarSticks said:


> Is that one of those Peek-A-Boo puches?
> Also, is that a tatoo?


the pouch is from cheryl http://www.exclusivelyexotics.com/cuddlecreations.html she makes really great cage sets for my sugar gliders, she can also alter things to different sizes for the hedgies...

yea, its a tattoo, i got it like 4 yrs ago, just wish i would have done it somewhere else less obvious.... :|


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How adorable! DeCaf is such a cutie.  Great pics


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sun....green grass..... *Sigh* ... *looks outside at the howling winds, gray skies, dead yellow grass*

XD

Yay outside explorations! Decaf is just adorable ^_^


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't wait till it gets warm here so I can take my babies outside ^___^


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, me too! Nancy's making me one of her hedgie haulers, so I can take Lily out shopping with me and such.  I can't wait, she's usually a good sport about being woken during the day, after I give her a minute to fully wake up, so I don't think she'll be too upset about taking day trips.


----------

